

Evaluate Clojure in Google Wave - gmaster1440
http://markfayngersh.com/post/333326632/clojure-bot-is-a-google-wave-robot-that-evaluates

======
harto
Pretty cool! However, I wonder: are there privacy implications here? If I
bring a clojure-bot into a wave with a human, will it be able to 'see' the
rest of the conversation?

~~~
Devilboy
If other members of the wave can see it, clojure-bot can see it too. Don't say
bad things in front of clojure-cot!

------
vdm
Where's the source? How else can one trust this?

~~~
gmaster1440
updated post with source

